# Chinese Tanker Container Full Of Dead Americans



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Anyone else disturbed by this? I wonder if those vultures at Planned Parenthood have their claws into this as well?



> A Hong Kong flagged cargo ship departed South Carolina in July carrying 6,000 pounds of human remains valued at $67,204. The container's temperature was set to 5 degrees Fahrenheit to prevent the parts from spoiling. Relatives of the dead, meanwhile, did not realize their loved ones' remains were being dismembered and sent to Europe and elsewhere, the report notes.


China Carries Dead American Body Parts | The Daily Caller


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

You sir have won "Morbid Post of the Day"!
@Cricket will be sending you your free toaster in the mail.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Wow that's sick stuff.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

"....to export heads, shoulders, knees and toes"

when I read that I started singing in my head


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Gee... Chinese Cominist equals mainstream democrat. Abortion , death and body parts for sale.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

This is like really f'd up. The first thing that came to my mind was a Chinese buffet restaurant.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Medical experimentation is pretty gruesome. However, it must be done. 

How can the relatives not be informed; don't they have to give permission?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Medical experimentation is pretty gruesome. However, it must be done.
> 
> How can the relatives not be informed; don't they have to give permission?


I wondered that same thing... notice it talked about the FBI raiding the joint but no arrests


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I wondered that same thing... notice it talked about the FBI raiding the joint but no arrests


Perhaps if your drivers license gives organ donor permission, no further family involvement is necessary.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

What you get, or lose, with the voter-donor program. They don't tell when you sign up, what qualifies as research.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Boss Dog said:


> What you get, or lose, with the voter-donor program. They don't tell when you sign up, what qualifies as research.


That is why I am selfish and I am taking all of my body parts to the grave.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Perhaps if your drivers license gives organ donor permission, no further family involvement is necessary.


I've been told they hang over sick organ donors in the hospital like hungry vultures. Don't know, but just saying....


----------



## ruhamey (Sep 30, 2015)

Don't confuse this with organ donation. Totally different. As far as hanging over the sick like vultures, there is a time element to consider for transplant.

As for taking them with you, why? You can't use them, and they save lives.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

ruhamey said:


> Don't confuse this with organ donation. Totally different. As far as hanging over the sick like vultures, there is a time element to consider for transplant.
> 
> As for taking them with you, why? You can't use them, and they save lives.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


You get no credit for a broad statement. If you think you know something others here do not, then speak in detail with data. Your response ..... or lack thereof, will be what you are measured by.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

MaterielGeneral said:


> This is like really f'd up. The first thing that came to my mind was a Chinese buffet restaurant.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


GTF outta here,we had chinese buffet night before last!.

This story is not surprising,up here in the UP of Michigan,the local university is looking for donor bodies for an outdoor forensics lab to study the effects of the cold winters on dead bodies.it's right next to the local state prison,too bad we really don't execute prisoners here anymore,that would be a source.


----------



## ruhamey (Sep 30, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> You get no credit for a broad statement. If you think you know something others here do not, then speak in detail with data. Your response ..... or lack thereof, will be what you are measured by.


I re read my post and wonder where this came from, so I will put the tone off to my interpretation.

Having been intimately involved in the organ donation and transplant process for a number of years I can say it is very highly regulated as the article states. My nephew, now 21, received a liver when he was 3. That saved his life. He is now a very responsible young man and father.

As I write this, I am outside a dialysis unit waiting for my wife on her fourth 5 hour treatment of the week. I watch her die a little every day. So yeah I know a bit about it.

I can also read. The article clearly states these remains were donated to science. This is not a highly regulated industry, thus the issue. Others above seemed to be confusing the two entirely different processes, that's what I pointed out. I apologise if it seemed critical, was not intended that way.

If you doubt what I say, research it. You will find that for live donors the process is pretty long and difficult. The process for recipients is longer and more difficult.

If you want data, how about over 300000 Americans waiting on the gift of a kidney? Hundreds of thousands more praying for hearts, lungs, and livers. These are your fellow Americans, veterans, mothers, fathers, sons, and daughters.

You will also find that the body broker business is pretty shady. Lots of information on that available.

That's my response, I could not care less how it is measured. As for credit...

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

ruhamey said:


> I re read my post and wonder where this came from, so I will put the tone off to my interpretation.
> 
> Having been intimately involved in the organ donation and transplant process for a number of years I can say it is very highly regulated as the article states. My nephew, now 21, received a liver when he was 3. That saved his life. He is now a very responsible young man and father.
> 
> ...


Ok ... no facts or hard data to consider regarding your hard statement about warning that others here who are confusing organ donating with the article's story on body parts, so you get credited with ...... an opinion.

I do most sincerely pray (and I did) that your wife is blessed with a remedy for her health conditions. I can already see that she is already blessed with your support.


----------



## ruhamey (Sep 30, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Ok ... no facts or hard data to consider regarding your hard statement about warning that others here who are confusing organ donating with the article's story on body parts, so you get credited with ...... an opinion.
> 
> I do most sincerely pray (and I did) that your wife is blessed with a remedy for her health conditions. I can already see that she is already blessed with your support.


Oh you want to know who specifically I was trying to guide away from the path of the conversation. I thought you wanted data. The two are not the same. Read the Consecutive posts from Annie, material general, and big dog (hope I have those names correct, hard to do on the phone), and see if you read the same trend of conversation I do. And yes it's an opinion, all posts are on line unless they are supported by citation of credible research from multiple respected sources all coming to the same conclusion.
If you want hard data, that's how you get it. Learned that many decades ago in engineering school.

This has been fun, but I'm out. I do appreciate the kind words for my wife, having the rarest of blood types, her path has been a long and arduous one.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

ruhamey said:


> Oh you want to know who specifically I was trying to guide away from the path of the conversation. I thought you wanted data. The two are not the same. Read the Consecutive posts from Annie, material general, and big dog (hope I have those names correct, hard to do on the phone), and see if you read the same trend of conversation I do. And yes it's an opinion, all posts are on line unless they are supported by citation of credible research from multiple respected sources all coming to the same conclusion.
> If you want hard data, that's how you get it. Learned that many decades ago in engineering school.
> 
> This has been fun, but I'm out. I do appreciate the kind words for my wife, having the rarest of blood types, her path has been a long and arduous one.
> ...


So sorry the hear about your wife.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

RedLion said:


> Anyone else disturbed by this? I wonder if those vultures at Planned Parenthood have their claws into this as well?
> 
> China Carries Dead American Body Parts | The Daily Caller[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Don't they have enough of their own dead people?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

MI.oldguy said:


> GTF outta here,we had chinese buffet night before last!.
> 
> This story is not surprising,up here in the UP of Michigan,the local university is looking for donor bodies for an outdoor forensics lab to study the effects of the cold winters on dead bodies.it's right next to the local state prison,too bad we really don't execute prisoners here anymore,that would be a source.


That's funny.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Myself I knew the difference when I said Im keeping my body parts. I like all my parts where they are at. God gave them to me I'm keeping them.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> Don't they have enough of their own dead people?


MAKING WHITE SOAP OUT OF IT...called 'HONKY fresh'


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Myself I knew the difference when I said Im keeping my body parts. I like all my parts where they are at. God gave them to me I'm keeping them.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


All my parts will be recycled: coyotes and hawks can feed me to their young.

I like that.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> All my parts will be recycled: coyotes and hawks can feed me to their young.
> 
> I like that.
> 
> View attachment 69113


I am going to get cremated it's cheap simple and then I want a party instead of a funeral I want a party/ barbecue with a keg of beer that's the way I want to go out.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

And just throw my ashes out in the woods nice and peace and quiet and no nagging wife.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

MaterielGeneral said:


> no nagging wife.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Me Thinks you don't really mean that, you supported each other thru very difficult times....Love was the answer.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Urinal Cake said:


> Don't they have enough of their own dead people?


An excellent question? Seems there would be a much more economical methodology to get "parts".


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

ruhamey said:


> Oh you want to know who specifically I was trying to guide away from the path of the conversation. I thought you wanted data. The two are not the same. Read the Consecutive posts from Annie, material general, and big dog (hope I have those names correct, hard to do on the phone), and see if you read the same trend of conversation I do. And yes it's an opinion, all posts are on line unless they are supported by citation of credible research from multiple respected sources all coming to the same conclusion.
> If you want hard data, that's how you get it. Learned that many decades ago in engineering school.
> 
> This has been fun, but I'm out. I do appreciate the kind words for my wife, having the rarest of blood types, her path has been a long and arduous one.
> ...


Well crap! You have only popped in 9 times in 2 and a half years here at PF...... I was just seeing (hoping) if ya brought any beer this time!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> I am going to get cremated it's cheap simple and then I want a party instead of a funeral I want a party/ barbecue with a keg of beer that's the way I want to go out.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Yep cremation for me as well. Nothing fancy. Something like this.....


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> I am going to get cremated it's cheap simple and then I want a party instead of a funeral I want a party/ barbecue with a keg of beer that's the way I want to go out.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I forgot to mention BBQ get it? Cremated?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

When I was in the 5th grade one of my friends had a brain embolism and died.. his parents allowed the hospital to use his organs for other people... It must have been hard for them but to turn their heartbreak into joy for others was a wonderful thing. 

as mentioned research is a good thing


----------

